# Alfonso X el Sabio: Cantigas de Santa Maria



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall / La Capella Reial de Catalunya / Hespèrion XX
Alfonso X el Sabio: Cantigas de Santa Maria

Re-release Date
November 3, 2017
Original Release Date 
September 1, 1993
Duration01:10:07
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Vocal Music
Main AlbumAlfonso X el Sabio: Cantigas de Santa Maria 1993
LabelAlia Vox
FormatSuper Audio Hybrid CD

4.5 R


----------

